# Canon A2200 Vs Samsung PL20 - Which is better?



## Ragada (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to buy a digital camera. 

I have selected these two : Canon A2200 & Samsung PL20.

Which is better? Both are around Rs.5500 /-

My budget is around RS.5500 /-.

Requirements : 14 MP , HD Video (720P)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2012)

I would prefer canon over samsung any day....but tell us the budget please


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

Me too prefer Canon.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 14, 2012)

Choose canon anyday over canon.No doubt on that.
And post your budget and requirements if you want that we should suggest you some other good options available in your budget


----------



## lm2k (Mar 14, 2012)

Chdk 4 canon a2200 is available(still beta) so it can shoot raw and get other features like exposure bracketing and more, samsung pl wont give u these features.


----------

